# "You Can't See it From Where I Live"



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Does that saying bug anyone else. It makes me crazy when a worker says it about his work. Even in the excavation and foundation work we do where almost no one will ever see it, I won't accept it. Am I alone in my thinking?

I wake up in the middle of the night and see things that aren't right that I did that need to be addressed.

Nick


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I've never heard that particular saying but some similar. It doesn't cut it on my jobs. Often they will spend more time figureing out some jackleg fix as opposed to doing it properly.

A recent hire went for it while I was next to him, AND persisted even without an answer. I set up a quickie and had the required piece cut within 10 mins with a 7-1/4" saw. The 'Ol man' ain't stupid, young guys have to be shown the easy ways.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

I used to work for a contractor and i swear that was his company moto!


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

I guess what we all do could be considered a form of art work, but then again we're not being paid to recreate the "Mona Lisa" either!:laughing: :w00t:


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC (Aug 18, 2005)

denick said:


> Does that saying bug anyone else. It makes me crazy when a worker says it about his work. Even in the excavation and foundation work we do where almost no one will ever see it, I won't accept it. Am I alone in my thinking?
> 
> I wake up in the middle of the night and see things that aren't right that I did that need to be addressed.
> 
> Nick


Yup when I hear that I know they won't be on the job long,:blink: And when I'm working with that person and they say that I say "OH you must be a HACK":thumbdown 
So I just try to avoid them as much as possible.


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

denick said:


> Does that saying bug anyone else. It makes me crazy when a worker says it about his work. Even in the excavation and foundation work we do where almost no one will ever see it, I won't accept it. Am I alone in my thinking?
> 
> I wake up in the middle of the night and see things that aren't right that I did that need to be addressed.
> 
> Nick


That saying is used all the time as a joke. If you work with people who say that and mean it and you’re not the boss, you better stay clear of them because they're no better than the dirt you’re excavating. If you are the boss and you haven't fired them yet then shame on you.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

denick said:


> "You Can't See it From Where I Live"
> Nick


That's along the same lines as a "tail light guarantee". :no:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

"Close enough for the girls I go out with"
"Close enough for government work"
"We aren't building a piano" (pronounced, "pie-ano"


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

My favorate is
"We aint building nuclear reactors here!"
Translated it means "i do give a s--t what it looks like" and I will not be working here any longer.


----------



## Coastal (Dec 20, 2005)

Tscarborough said:


> "We aren't building a piano" (pronounced, "pie-ano"


hahahahahah thats my new favorite line....thanks!

:clap: :thumbup:


----------



## scentralpirate (Nov 16, 2005)

I like to repeat all of those saying from time to time while framing or when there is some feature to the house I might not care for IMO  

Perfection within a WOODEN structure made up of thousands of indvidual peices held together with thousands of short 2-3" peices of wire and set together like a huge 3-D jigsaw puzzle... good luck,
I hope you have some really good drugs :laughing: :blink: :shutup: from your doctor to put your mind back in order if everything has to be done to the T


Everyone has hacked something at one time or another in their career :whistling sometimes thats just how things are learned.

I don't expect any slack from the people around me on the job if I try to hack something/ or I see someone hacking I don't pretend like its something that it's not... people will let me know when I suck  ...so I learn new things almost every day.

*edited for speeling eorros


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

"Good enough for who it's for."


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

"It ain't rocket surgery"


----------

